# What Lyft is working on....



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Lyft is working on driverless cars to take your job away! They are on a faster track than Uber in doing this. John Zimmer's email fails to mention that minor detail. Lyft will take your job before Uber. You heard it here first!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Okphillip said:


> Lyft is working on driverless cars to take your job away! They are on a faster track than Uber in doing this. John Zimmer's email fails to mention that minor detail. Lyft will take your job before Uber. You heard it here first!


Stop stressing. It isn't a job, it's a payday loan. And driverless cars will likely never be a success. America's roads and bridges -- which are missing in many places -- weren't designed for automation. It's a smoke screen/pyramid scheme.

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

They can take whatever the heck it is that im doing. And shove it. 

Oh no. My job. No. Please. 

It pays peanuts compared to when i started. Dont know why i keep doing it. And i always get a kick out of reading new drivers post with such enthusiasm. 

Im like.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

driver less cars are a scam to rip off investors.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Okphillip said:


> Lyft is working on driverless cars to take your job away! They are on a faster track than Uber in doing this. John Zimmer's email fails to mention that minor detail. Lyft will take your job before Uber. You heard it here first!


You speak the truth and I've been singing this very song her for a while. Mostly the geniuses in this forum won't see the writing on the wall until it's far too late to educate themselves or find a new vocation and will be stuck in Fresno, Citrus Heights, or Stockton wondering how they are going to afford $400 rent next month and their $800 xchange lease payment for their 2015 Prius with 70k miles.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

By the time self-driving cars are mainstream Uber and Lyft will be long distant memories for most of us.


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> You speak the truth and I've been singing this very song her for a while. Mostly the geniuses in this forum won't see the writing on the wall until it's far too late to educate themselves or find a new vocation and will be stuck in Fresno, Citrus Heights, or Stockton wondering how they are going to afford $400 rent next month and their $800 xchange lease payment for their 2015 Prius with 70k miles.


For a lot of people they won't believe it till they actually see it. I am super excited though!


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> You speak the truth and I've been singing this very song her for a while. Mostly the geniuses in this forum won't see the writing on the wall until it's far too late to educate themselves or find a new vocation and will be stuck in Fresno, Citrus Heights, or Stockton wondering how they are going to afford $400 rent next month and their $800 xchange lease payment for their 2015 Prius with 70k miles.


 I have been stuck in fresno for 30 years and it's awesome with inexpensive cost of living and food growing not too far from here


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

I can't take every Lyft Line that comes to me.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> You speak the truth and I've been singing this very song her for a while. Mostly the geniuses in this forum won't see the writing on the wall until it's far too late to educate themselves or find a new vocation and will be stuck in Fresno, Citrus Heights, or Stockton wondering how they are going to afford $400 rent next month and their $800 xchange lease payment for their 2015 Prius with 70k miles.


Driverless cars won't be a thing anytime soon because the law will step in and **** it up.Do you know how long it takes to get ANYTHING approved in this country? You are naive if you think it will be here in a year or two. More like 20


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> You speak the truth and I've been singing this very song her for a while. Mostly the geniuses in this forum won't see the writing on the wall until it's far too late to educate themselves or find a new vocation and will be stuck in Fresno, Citrus Heights, or Stockton wondering how they are going to afford $400 rent next month and their $800 xchange lease payment for their 2015 Prius with 70k miles.


$400/mo rent? In this country, heck, on this continent?????


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> driver less cars are a scam to rip off investors.


Riders will fail the driverless cars as there is no stars to retaliate the faceless rideshare industry. The only joy of cheap rides.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Driverless cars won't be a thing anytime soon because the law will step in and &%[email protected]!* it up.Do you know how long it takes to get ANYTHING approved in this country? You are naive if you think it will be here in a year or two. More like 20


Won't have to wait 2-3 years because they are already here, sugar. I see several of them every single day in the city, and they are literally EVERYWHERE in Mountain View. Besides that this is being driven by big corporate MONEY. In addition to the tech interests every auto OEM is heavily invested in pushing this transformation to a transportation as a service (TAAS) economy. It's a public safety issue from the government's perspective. Before you know it, the law will be regulating the sheet out of individual driving privvys, just as insurance rates will skyrocket and the overall cost of private ownership increases. I'm old enough to remember the fax machine, pagers, and early cell phone tech and how quickly they first appeared, dominated and then went just as quickly. I'm very far from naive, my dear.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> Riders will fail the driverless cars as there is no stars to retaliate the faceless rideshare industry. The only joy of cheap rides.


Can't wait for them to ask the car for Water, Gum, Stop at Walmart and wait on me, I want to carry my baby in my arms, lets see if we can pack 20 people in the car, how'd it get on top of the other car, etc.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

It's not going to happen. Not in my working life. It's utopian nonsense.

A. They'd have to build, deploy, and maintain tens of thousands of cars at any given minute, all over the country to meet current coverage. Do you know the cost of that? Insane, absolutely insane.

B. They can't even get mapping and routing right now, but a computer is going to do it? Dream on. We're decades away from that working well. We all know as drivers how many issues we have to solve with human smarts that overcomes navigation and computer issues. The programming isn't there yet, the mapping and address info isn't there yet. The infrastructure isn't there yet. Won't be for a long time.

C. There is absolutely no plan for the liability issue. 100% of will fall on Lyft/Uber/Whoever, not drivers as it currently does. They have no plan for this. There is no plan in our litigious society. That alone will derail it for a long, long time.

D. People are already disgusting illegal pigs and that's when it's our vehicle and we're watching them from the front seat. Can you imagine the rolling health hazard that a Lyft car would be after a few hours in a major metro? Who would ride in that? I wouldn't. I don't trust computers that much, and I'm not sitting in someone's sex juice or on their dirty needle. Yeah, no.

Whoever gets paid to clean them at the end of the night is a hero, and should make $50 an hour + tips.

Point-to-point navigation and current driverless tests are rigged to show a phony success. In the real world, inclement weather, co-existing with idiot human drivers, dealing with unreliable and hard-to-find pax, handling busy events, there's no computer good enough for that. It's going to be hilarious to watch them try it and fail, and maybe it'll get right someday....but people saying it's just around the corner are deliriously hopeful.


----------



## oldmanuber (Mar 27, 2017)

DeplorableDonald said:


> By the time self-driving cars are mainstream Uber and Lyft will be long distant memories for most of us.


By the time self-driving cars are mainstream, my grandson will be a long distant memory.


----------



## MyPerspective (Feb 14, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Won't have to wait 2-3 years because they are already here, sugar. I see several of them every single day in the city, and they are literally EVERYWHERE in Mountain View. Besides that this is being driven by big corporate MONEY. In addition to the tech interests every auto OEM is heavily invested in pushing this transformation to a transportation as a service (TAAS) economy. It's a public safety issue from the government's perspective. Before you know it, the law will be regulating the sheet out of individual driving privvys, just as insurance rates will skyrocket and the overall cost of private ownership increases. I'm old enough to remember the fax machine, pagers, and early cell phone tech and how quickly they first appeared, dominated and then went just as quickly. I'm very far from naive, my dear.


How can you forget the microwave?

Do you remember the cookbook it came with?


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

With new changes coming to uber lyft is about to gt chiki chiki bang bang by uber lmao, 
Uber just got phone support fr drivers
Putting tip option in app
Only 2 minute window for pax to cancel ride, no more 5 minutes.
DF requests counts towards insensitives .
Only good thing lyft hav is pdb and they keep making it impossible to achieve it now days,


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Won't have to wait 2-3 years because they are already here, sugar. I see several of them every single day in the city, and they are literally EVERYWHERE in Mountain View. Besides that this is being driven by big corporate MONEY. In addition to the tech interests every auto OEM is heavily invested in pushing this transformation to a transportation as a service (TAAS) economy. It's a public safety issue from the government's perspective. Before you know it, the law will be regulating the sheet out of individual driving privvys, just as insurance rates will skyrocket and the overall cost of private ownership increases. I'm old enough to remember the fax machine, pagers, and early cell phone tech and how quickly they first appeared, dominated and then went just as quickly. I'm very far from naive, my dear.


Other way around.

"Self"-driving vehicles without a licensed driver on board are lightyears and a regulatory cluster away

Besides, paxholes are nowhere near orderly enough to be herded by robots

Now self-driving shuttle busses on loops, in dedicated lanes? Sure, somebody might sell some city councils and regulators on that



RideshareSpectrum said:


> Won't have to wait 2-3 years because they are already here, sugar. I see several of them every single day in the city, and they are literally EVERYWHERE in Mountain View. Besides that this is being driven by big corporate MONEY. In addition to the tech interests every auto OEM is heavily invested in pushing this transformation to a transportation as a service (TAAS) economy. It's a public safety issue from the government's perspective. Before you know it, the law will be regulating the sheet out of individual driving privvys, just as insurance rates will skyrocket and the overall cost of private ownership increases. I'm old enough to remember the fax machine, pagers, and early cell phone tech and how quickly they first appeared, dominated and then went just as quickly. I'm very far from naive, my dear.


Yes, SELF-driving cars are here alright.... key difference from oldskool outdated cars?

SDC's don't need *a* driver...nope, they require TWO drivers. Each.



Watup said:


> With new changes coming to uber lyft is about to gt chiki chiki bang bang by uber lmao,
> Uber just got phone support fr drivers
> Putting tip option in app
> Only 2 minute window for pax to cancel ride, no more 5 minutes.
> ...


2 minute cancel window is an ANTI-driver measure.

Now how the heck are we supposed to cherrypick in airport queues? By the time they realize we ain't coming, they'll be out of their free cancel period


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Agreed. Plus. 5 min was very reasonable as it is


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Driverless cars means Lyft/Uber take 100% of the blame if/when they crash and hurt/kill somebody. Until they figure out a way around that it's all hot air.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

MrMikeNC said:


> Driverless cars means Lyft/Uber take 100% of the blame if/when they crash and hurt/kill somebody. Until they figure out a way around that it's all hot air.


Naw...They will start hiring independent contractors to provide the self driving car and let them take the heat...


----------

